# Ivogo Kf Mini And Mini Nemi.



## TylerD (22/8/14)

Now this is a nice little stealth kit.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...go-kayfun-mini-v2-1-es-style-rta-nemi-nemesis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)

Now that looks pretty snazzy


----------



## Alex (22/8/14)

Mod is a Fortune TTT, The Tiny Tim. Atty is a Cap It All Vapes Halo cap on an Igo W.
1.4 ohm single coil. 6 amp limit on the MNKE 18240s






http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...undercompensating_they_dont_get_much_smaller/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/14)

Alex said:


> Mod is a Fortune TTT, The Tiny Tim. Atty is a Cap It All Vapes Halo cap on an Igo W.
> 1.4 ohm single coil. 6 amp limit on the MNKE 18240s
> 
> 
> ...


nope, I would lose that thing.... drop it on a carpet and it's gone forever

looks pretty neat though


----------



## Riddle (22/8/14)

Alex said:


> Mod is a Fortune TTT, The Tiny Tim. Atty is a Cap It All Vapes Halo cap on an Igo W.
> 1.4 ohm single coil. 6 amp limit on the MNKE 18240s
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is a stealth device


----------



## Alex (22/8/14)

This is the car in the background of the other shot.
63 Corvair Monza

Just for scale ya know


----------



## ET (22/8/14)

aw nunu that little mod is so cute


----------



## hands (22/8/14)

lovely little mod and a nice car


----------

